# Signs point to Schwinn..? What did I buy here?



## jpromo (May 15, 2012)

Well, just got back from picking this motobike up from CL. Obvious signs in the chainring and headbadge point to Schwinn but other than that, these motobikes all look nearly identical to my eyes. Some interesting things, some strange things, some good, some bad. 

It looks like the wheel hoops were changed out recently in the bike's life. Probably wood or wood clad and they either deteriorated or were just made rideable with 26" lightweight hoops. Luckily the original Model A ND was relaced into the new rim. Unfortunately, it was laced using an awkward fan pattern that is impossible to tension up right and true. Cool Chicago Cycle Supply Co. Spartan headbadge. I've never seen what looks to be a sort of lugged head tube on one of these frames. It concerns me as a replacement but it looks like it was factory as it's very clean. Another neat thing was the hub shiner reads Property of USPO Dept. Old delivery bicycle possibly?

Serial appears to be 454223. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2012)

...be careful... the P.O. will want it back.......


----------



## jpromo (May 16, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...be careful... the P.O. will want it back.......




It seems to have held up better than most things left in their hands :o

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## jpromo (May 20, 2012)

Alright, I've found one frame that matches mine on Nostalgic. Too bad mine has a replacement '37 dated crank to make dating it more difficult.
In tearing it down, I found the forks have unslotted arms and the bottom of the braces are tacked onto the bottom of the fork arms--that seems to put it older than I originally would have pegged it as.

Now, the 100$ question, what to do with it? New paint would look too new and this old yellow repaint is pretty miserable up close.

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle808


----------



## jpromo (Jun 19, 2012)

Alright.. so I want to do something with this. The best I've come up with is to do a patina restoration in order to not put far too much into it and to where I wouldn't worry riding it. Avoids rechroming and many other expenses, though I'd have to find parts with some chrome left. Paint it up and age, sand, distress it.

First order of business.. does anybody have images of any '20s Schwinn color catalogs to find paint schemes from? I've done a little looking and have found earlier than 20s and found later. Under the headbadge appears to be yellow up on the front and the back of the frame shows traces of both green and blue but it's not apparent if either color is original.. may be.

Second order.. I've pretty much decided to go the Velocity P35 route and think I will go the silver (steel clad) versus woodgrain, with tires along the lines of these Continentals:





I know it's a lot of work for a bike that's not exceedingly valuable and that I'd probably just be better off finding one with paint. I still may :o any thoughts though?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 19, 2012)

You should paint it any colors you want. I think it is a cool bike, I'm not too sure it is Schwinn,

but I'm not an expert on these. You're right, these all seem to run together; one looks like the

next. You could get a saddle, correct rack, do rideable wheels, maybe even fit a tool box tank to it,

these things ride really solid. I just had to go drop off our Airstream motorhome for some front end 

work and rode my '27 Ranger back about five miles. These really old bikes get the most looks......

It's a worthwhile project. ( I run the cream colored Electra Amsterdams...btw )


----------



## jpromo (Jun 19, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> You should paint it any colors you want. I think it is a cool bike, I'm not too sure it is Schwinn,
> 
> but I'm not an expert on these. You're right, these all seem to run together; one looks like the
> 
> ...




You mean Schwinn grips don't automatically make it a Schwinn? :eek:

But yeah, I'm not positive either; just a couple things jive together to suggest that. I definitely will paint how I like but I would like to get an idea of some period color combos. I know they had some wild ones and that's usually what I go for.. the weird greens or brownish orange.

I have a moto style rack lying around that's definitely getting the call for it as well as a little bit later long spring troxel.

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll have to check out those Electras; the Contis there just reminded me of the really classic single tube tread.

Anybody with any Silver P-35 hoops lying around?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 19, 2012)

That's a really cool tire but there might be some clearance issues with a 28x2.0 tire. I was thinking about doing a distressed paint job on a set of P-35's but I haven't got around to doing it. Here is the link to the tire on the Continental site. http://www.conti-online.com/generat...es/city/citytyres/RetroRide/Retroride_en.html


----------



## jpromo (Jun 19, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> That's a really cool tire but there might be some clearance issues with a 28x2.0 tire. I was thinking about doing a distressed paint job on a set of P-35's but I haven't got around to doing it. Here is the link to the tire on the Continental site. http://www.conti-online.com/generat...es/city/citytyres/RetroRide/Retroride_en.html




Woah, I didn't see the side profile of that tire yet. Pretty wild indeed!

I never would have thought of the dimensions, either. Definitely something to consider. I did like the idea of something a little meatier than the usual, skinny 700c. I'll keep looking; I searched for all of 10 minutes and that was the first I found


----------



## Iverider (Jun 19, 2012)

Try the Conti's and tell us if they fit! They definitely look nicer than the Electra Amsterdams (which have a nice coloring, but I HATE THE TREAD!!!)

You might look at the WTB Pathway in 700c x 38 which is about the equivalent of a 28 x 1-1/2" tire. It also has a decent looking tread that's not too modern.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 19, 2012)

I really wish they made that tire in a 28x1.5 and no stripe on the side. I'd be all over buying a few sets, that's a cool tread pattern.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 19, 2012)

You could try these for tires. http://store.electrabike.com/eSourc...M_TIRE__Cream__700c_x_40c/i_0_0_/_688461.aspx
I would say your bike could be Schwinn due the headbadge size and shape and the front fork looks Schwinn. Lots of companies used the sweetheart chainring, the only thing I would question is the frame construction and after looking on nostalgic.net it looks like you have a Schwinn. 
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle871
http://www.nostalgic.net/user/uploadfolder/tank2.jpg


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 19, 2012)

These are not bad looking tires or tread. Something's got to give in a fusion of old/new.

I'm pretty picky and these tires are fine.


----------

